# Bellator 70 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, May 25th. Cause Dan9 signed up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 70, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Cole Konrad vs. Eric Prindle
> Rick Hawn vs. Brent Weedman
> Hiroshi Nakamura vs. Luis Nogueira
> Derek Campos vs. Rich Clementi
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> Keith Schneider vs. Josh Shockley
> A.J. Matthews vs. Charlie Rader
> Kyle Bradley vs. John Harris
> Derek Arcement vs. Blake Dufour
> Jeremiah Riggs vs. Kelvin Tiller





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

Main Event

Dan9 (4-3) vs pipe (11-3-1)

Main Card

Bknmax (8-8) vs kantowrestler (4-14-1)
HitOrGetHit (3-6) vs dudeabides (6-8)
*
Members signed up:

HitOrGetHit
Dan9
Bknmax
kantowrestler
pipe
dudeabides
*


----------



## pipe

im in and I want my belt back


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in as well.


----------



## Bknmax

pipe said:


> im in and I want my belt back


yah i want my belt back also


----------



## kantowrestler

I could say the same thing.


----------



## pipe

Well if we all want our belt back then it should surely go on rankings....:thumb02:

Or just ask Dan9 who he wants a beat down from?


----------



## Dan9

I'm in.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm still wondering why exactly two of the tournaments won't be concluded by the end of this event which is the end of this season.


----------



## dudeabides

pipe said:


> Well if we all want our belt back then it should surely go on rankings....:thumb02:
> 
> Or just ask Dan9 who he wants a beat down from?


Like pipe said, I go by the rankings when there are multiple people calling out the champ and he doesn't pick one of them so Dan9 vs pipe is for the title! And the ah one whole other matchup was not so hard to put together. I can play if someone else signs up before 7 pm Friday night. Wish we had more, but the best Bellator pickers seem to be here anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## pipe

kantowrestler said:


> I'm still wondering why exactly two of the tournaments won't be concluded by the end of this event which is the end of this season.


Strange, maybe saving them to headline next season but it would be better they fight this season.


----------



## kantowrestler

Either that or they are going to finish them during the Summer Series this year. Incidently I think that would work out best overall. Maybe this is going to be how things work out for the rest of the time.


----------



## mattandbenny

Konrad is a -1800 favourite over Prindle. I know Konrad should be a big favourite, but is it me or are those odds wayyy too high?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I'm in and I'll send picks now.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for signing up HOGH. I think mattandbenny was just talking about the fight tonight and not signing up for the game. If he did you could be in a matchup against him, but if he isn't playing I could pick the 6 fights and go against you.


----------



## kantowrestler

Are the matchups accounced yet?


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> Are the matchups accounced yet?


Yah you got an easy fight


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 70 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Billstein Sub 1
> Arcement UD
> Matthews KO 2
> Tiller Sub 3
> Clementi Sub 1
> Nogueira TKO 3
> Konrad Sub 1
> Hawn UD
> Schneider Sub 1
> Bradley/Harris late scratch



*
Main Event

Dan9 (5-3) vs pipe (11-4-1)
Fight won by Dan9 63 to 60! 

And the winner... after a brutal close contest... and STILL... the Bellator pick 'em champion of the world... Dan9! Your belt, champ:










Main Card

Bknmax (9-8) vs kantowrestler (4-15-1) 
Fight won by Bknmax 74 to 51! 

HitOrGetHit (3-7) vs dudeabides (7-8) 
Fight won by dudeabides 63 to 61! 
*​ 

There was a bummer on this card with one fight being scratched late due to illness. So if you picked Bradley vs Harris as one of your prelims like I did, neither guy won that one since they didn't fight. If they had given some kinda notice about that I could have tried to get new picks from the people who had Bradley. Maybe we should all send backup picks for the prelims in these shows like Bknmax did tonight, smart guy there. Still as always, thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was Bknmax with 74 points! Thanks for playing guys!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

Dan9


> Cole Konrad vs. Eric Prindle- Konrad via UD *16*
> Rick Hawn vs. Brent Weedman- Weedman via UD
> Hiroshi Nakamura vs. Luis Nogueira- Nogueira via TKO Round 1 *19*
> Derek Campos vs. Rich Clementi- Campos via TKO Round 2
> Jonas Billstein vs. Mike Seal- Billstein via Sub Round 2 *17*
> Jeremiah Riggs vs. Kelvin Tiller- Tiller via TKO Round 1 *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 63 pts.*


pipe


> Cole Konrad - Sub - rnd 1 *24*
> Rick Hawn - UD *23*
> Derek Campos - UD
> Luis Nogueira - UD *13*
> Josh Shockley - sub - rnd 1
> Charlie Rader - tko - rnd 2
> *Total 3 out of 6 for 60 pts.*


Bknmax


> Cole Konrad,KO,Round 2 *16*
> Rick Hawn,KO,Round 2 *15*
> Luis Nogueira,Dec U *14*
> Rich Clementi,Sub Round 3 *18*
> Josh Shockley,Sub Round 1
> Jonas Billstein,KO,Round 2 *11*
> *Total 5 out of 6 for 74 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Cole Konrad/unanimous decision *16*
> Brent Weedman/TKO/round 1
> Luis Nogueira/unanimous decision *14*
> Rich Clementi/submission/round 1 *21*
> Kyle Bradley/TKO/round 1
> Jeremiah Riggs/unanimous decision
> *Total 3 out of 6 for 51 pts.*


HitOrGetHit


> Hawn via (T)KO rd. 2 *16*
> Konrad via Unanimous Decision *15*
> Shockley via Sub rd. 2
> Clemente via Sub rd. 2 *18*
> Nogueira via Unanimous Decision *12*
> Rader via (T)KO rd. 3
> *Total 4 out of 6 for 61 pts.*


dudeabides


> Konrad UD *16*
> Hawn TKO 2 *15*
> Nogueira UD *14*
> Clementi Sub 3 *18*
> Rader UD
> Bradley UD
> *Total 4 out of 6 for 63 pts.*


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next month in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## pipe

ahh man, I got 2 picks right lol.

Anyone think Matthews KO was illegal, head kick but the guy had a knee on the floor kinda.


----------



## kantowrestler

The ref may not have seen it.


----------

